# Trolls again !



## Dikkie (Dec 15, 2005)

ok, i was bored...


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

Dig #4, with the reflection :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't consider these bloopers? Maybe put it in "general" or at least "snapshots"?


----------



## ShaCow (Jan 1, 2006)

haha love it


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 1, 2006)

hahah the one with a mirror is fantastic  it's pure pornography


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2006)

awesome, #3-4


----------



## nitefly (Jan 25, 2006)

Haha #4 is great!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

There are some forums that would toss you for the mirror shot lol.. note im here not there


----------



## Sk8man (Feb 4, 2006)

i don't refer #4 as a blooper at all.
this photo is awesome!!!


----------



## cbay (Feb 5, 2006)

i really like the reflection/mirror one that is brillant! Nice Work!


----------



## carlphoto (Feb 6, 2006)

I wouldn't say the are bloopers, but they are pretty funny anyway...


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 7, 2006)

this thread should have a *Not Work Safe* warning for that full frontal troll!


----------

